

Nicely-formatted SICP pdf - tung92
http://sicpebook.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/update/

======
Slackwise
A nicely formatted ePub file would be much more useful.

Not to say this isn't welcome, just that "text reflow" in PDF viewers rarely
works how you'd want it to with code examples.

